# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Domingo - dia 15 às 10 horas - colecta no cabo raso

## João Castelo

Bom dia,

No proximo domingo a baixa mar é por volta das 10 horas.Estava a pensar lá ir colectar água e levar o fato de banho e os óculos de mergulho.

Dizem que andam para lá ofiuros mas não sei se é verdade.

Estava capaz de experimentar a ver o que se apanha por alí.

Às vezes parece que também andam por lá uns polvos  :yb665:   :yb665:  

E sempre era uma colecta diferente.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, ai é?
Eu já lá apanhei ofirios... mas nada de especial!
Por mim era mesmo iremos apanhar polvos....


Mas depois podemos ver!

Temos de combinar isso bem...  


 :SbOk:  


Mas conta cmg! 


 :SbOk5:

----------


## João Castelo

Filipe,

Eu não levo fato, vou mesmo andar a esfregar-me nas pedras e banhar-me.

Mas dá para brincar um pouco.

Era porreiro se fosses.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

ok, claro q vou!
eu antes tinha um gancho para ir ao polvo... mas perdi! tenho lanterna tb não sei se ajuda! looool  :Admirado:  

então mas vais ser ao polvo no calhau é? ou dentro de água?


abr

----------


## João Castelo

E que tal para dentro de água de fato de banho ?  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Bóra ?  :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Eu levo dois saca polvos e posso emprestar uns óculos de mergulho.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

epa por mim pode ser... eu tenho oculos agora axo q a agua vai estar mt fria...
enfim, vemos depois entao

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu vou e levo o saca polvos os oculos,
mas joao tu nao precisas do saca polvos basta umas belas chapadas para sacar os polvos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Silva

lool, pois acho que assim é outra história!


 :Admirado:

----------


## João Filipe Ramos

eu tb gostava de ir , mas se o João vai a fauna emigra toda para marrocos com medo das lambadas.

vou tentar la ir para ver tal fassanha.
um abraço

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Contem cmg que vou la nem que seja para beber as cervejas do joao castelo :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Silva

loooooooooooooool
 :Pracima:

----------


## João Castelo

Granda Marcos,

É um prazer.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Lá estarei também  :SbOk:  
Conto com a vossa ajuda para acartar agua... doem-me as costas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

ai doi 
entao nao há problema levas garrafinhas pequenas que já nao custa tanto :yb624:   :yb624:  
eu como nao me doi nada levo 5 garrafoes de 30l se doe-se levava muiiiiiiiiiitos de 5l
entre todos nao custa nada,podes levar o que quizeres :SbOk2:

----------


## João Castelo

Anda sempre lá um senhor que enche  garrafas de 1,5 litros para levar para as tpa´s.

Deve morar lá perto porque cada vez que lá vou ele está lá.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Anda sempre lá um senhor que enche  garrafas de 1,5 litros para levar para as tpa´s.
> 
> Deve morar lá perto porque cada vez que lá vou ele está lá.
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


João... acho que deves ter razão... também o tenho lá visto das ultimas vezes que por lá passei  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
A ver se lhe peço uma ajuda  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boa hugo acho que vou aproveitar tambem porque segundo consta esse senhor tem bom cabedal para uns garrafoes

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> eu tb gostava de ir , mas se o João vai a fauna emigra toda para marrocos com medo das lambadas.
> 
> vou tentar la ir para ver tal fassanha.
> um abraço


Boas... 

Somos, dois...  :yb665:   :yb665:  

João (Castelo) será que eu também vou levar com umas amonas??? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Cesar, para uns garrafões e para umas amonas... :yb620:   :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb624:   :yb620:   :yb624:  

A todos um abraço e até Domingo!  :Wink:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Entao contem com o meu fato de mergulho para colecta de ofiuros e espero com as cervejas do Joao Castelo :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

Boas,  :Olá:  

Se calhar, vou lá estar! Despertou-me o interesse, visto já não ser só, uma colecta de água, mas de algumas espécies marinhas para aprazer dos nossos _stomachus_...... :SbBiere5:   :Coradoeolhos:  
E não poderia deixar de apreciar a destreza dos meus companheiros com as suas inovadoras  técnicas de caça (a muito discutida, técnica à _lá chapada_) e por ultimo, depreendo que a caça será muito bem sucedida, visto ser necessário ter _cabedal_ para acartar, alem de diversas espécies umas respectivas _amonas_ ......... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Lá estarei.....vivendo, aprendendo sempre. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Alves
Sempre mais um para carregar a agua senao nao comes polvo depois :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Alves

> Boas Alves
> Sempre mais um para carregar a agua senao nao comes polvo depois


Marcos.

Gosto mais de polvo assado ou grelhado (cozido não gosto muito). por isso dispenso a água.  :yb624:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Marcos.
> 
> Gosto mais de polvo assado ou grelhado (cozido não gosto muito). por isso dispenso a água.


Es muito malandro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas as batatas teem que ser cozidas

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas marco
estás por casa?
se quizeres posso dar ai um saltinho para levar o ofiuro,tenho que o tirar do refugio pois mais logo vai entrar lá um hospede ( temporariamente ) um mantins para o filipe simoes,e ainda o come até amanha

----------


## José Alves

> Es muito malandro    mas as batatas teem que ser cozidas


Meu Caro, Marcos. :Olá:  

Posso, não perceber muito de recifes ou até de aquariofilia (se é que alguma vez percebi ou venha a perceber), mas de gastronomia sem dúvida um hobby muito interessante, o qual me delicio em o absorver  quer por sapiência quer por degustação.
Sendo assim, nada melhor de que um polvo à _lá chapada_ com uma _batatinhas a murro_
Como podes ver a água continua a ser dispensada, até porque nunca tive trajeitos ou tiques, muito menos jeito para segurar na mangueira. :yb624:   :yb624:  
Não há nada igual, como comer castanha assada com uma boa água-pé em plena feira da Golegã, ou um polvo assado com um bom vinho de Lagoa.

----------


## João Castelo

Polvos? Quantos é que são ? Quantos é que são ?

Eles que venham.

Até lhes arranco os pescoços.


JC

----------


## José Alves

> Polvos? Quantos é que são ? Quantos é que são ?
> 
> Eles que venham.
> 
> Até lhes arranco os pescoços.
> 
> 
> 
> JC


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Admirado:  Ainda bem, que hoje à noite, vou até à Feira Medieval em Sintra. Sempre ficarem bem mais familiarizado com esses instrumentos de tortura. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

Granda Zé,

Tem mesmo que ser assim. Assustá-los. Com o pouco tempo que temos porque a maré está a encher não dá para grandes diálogos.

É dar-lhes chapadas naquelas cremalheiras e traze-los pelas orelhas.

Bom passeio para hoje - essa feira deve ser bem gira.

Um abraço ,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

lol, grd foto!


 :SbClown:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
já percebi o porque da tecnica da chapáda,os polvos quando te veêm renden-se logo e tu pimba chapadas no pobre bicho :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

César,

Já estás a topar a minha pinta, não é?

Dá para perceber que não tens hipóteses, não é ?

São muitos anos. :yb624:   :yb624:  Olha, vai mas é para a caminha descansar senão amanhã dizes que a culpa é do sono, que dormiste mal..... :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um grande abraço e até amanhâ.

JC

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
De facto João, com esse visual qualquer polvo no mínimo muda de cor se não desmaiar redondo... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: . 
Desfrutem ao máximo e divirtam-se. Se puderem tirem fotografias para vos "acompanhar-mos" :SbOk3:  :SbBiere5: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Polvos? Quantos é que são ? Quantos é que são ?
> 
> Eles que venham.
> 
> Até lhes arranco os pescoços.
> 
> 
> 
> JC



João pelo menos Botija  para mergulhar já tens ...  :Smile:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

a manha foi muito bem passada,converça, agua e claro sempre se apanhou 4 polvos e uma santola.
joao essa tecnica é uma maravilha :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
cada mergulho cada polvo.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> a manha foi muito bem passada,converça, agua e claro sempre se apanhou 4 polvos e uma santola.
> joao essa tecnica é uma maravilha   
> cada mergulho cada polvo.


Vamos la ver essa converça que eu tb apanheio :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

sim sim e verdade 
ate foste o primeiro,enquanto o joao ganhava coragem para entrar ja tu tinhas um polvo

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Polvos? Quantos é que são ? Quantos é que são ?
> 
> Eles que venham.
> 
> Até lhes arranco os pescoços.
> 
> 
> 
> JC


Pronto...já está...tantos anos andou o Julio a tentar que o Forum fosse encarado como um espaço de debate,cultura e seriedade,tanto a nivel Nacional como Internacional,para agora com uma simples foto ficármos na lama. :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

PS-Demais João...até apanhei um susto ao ver o que me parecia um encarnação terrestre do grande rei Neptuno. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Castelo

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Boa tarde a todos e obrigado aos que confiaram em nós.

Para começo, não está mau. Hoje foi apenas um reconhecimento ao terreno.

Aquilo promete. Dá peixe, marisco, polvos, turbos, eremitas . etc.

Foi agradável a companhia de todos mas não posso deixar de referir - nota máxima para o Marcos Cavaleiro.De facto, surpreendeu-me. " Mandou-se prá água cá com uma pinta " :Pracima:   :Pracima:  Um espectáculo. Dentro de água sabe o que faz. Fora, nem sempre  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ( esta foi só para provocar ).

Por fim e para que não pensem " aqueles tipos são uns selvagens " , fiquem a saber que por forma a preservar as especies que a natureza nos oferece, olhámos para dois dos polvos e devolvemo-los à agua. Assim sim. Mostra-se o nosso verdadeiro espirito.

Bem, vou ver se consigo tirar dos pés os picos de ouriço.

Um abraço a todos,

JC

----------


## Filipe Silva

Ainda bem que foi um momento bem passado!
Não fui porque pensei que quase ninguém ia, assim não tinha como confirmar por telefone!


Fica para a próxima mesmo...


Um abraço do cortes...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Castelo

Aqui ficam umas fotos do Cabo Raso para quem não conhece.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> sim sim e verdade 
> ate foste o primeiro,enquanto o joao ganhava coragem para entrar ja tu tinhas um polvo



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Nao a nada como a verdade :SbOk3:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Boa tarde a todos e obrigado aos que confiaram em nós.
> 
> Para começo, não está mau. Hoje foi apenas um reconhecimento ao terreno.
> 
> Aquilo promete. Dá peixe, marisco, polvos, turbos, eremitas . etc.
> 
> Foi agradável a companhia de todos mas não posso deixar de referir - nota máxima para o Marcos Cavaleiro.De facto, surpreendeu-me. " Mandou-se prá água cá com uma pinta "  Um espectáculo. Dentro de água sabe o que faz. Fora, nem sempre     ( esta foi só para provocar ).
> 
> Por fim e para que não pensem " aqueles tipos são uns selvagens " , fiquem a saber que por forma a preservar as especies que a natureza nos oferece, olhámos para dois dos polvos e devolvemo-los à agua. Assim sim. Mostra-se o nosso verdadeiro espirito.
> ...


Fora os que apanhamos e devolvemos ao mar devido á fartura, aqui esta a prova do nosso petisco, meu e do Alves, e com muita tristeza nossa sem a companhia do Castelo, mas que nos soube muito bem a saladinha de polvo :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Castelo

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Fico bem satisfeito por vós.

Está com muito bom aspecto.

Hoje há aniversariante cá em casa e acabou por não dar para sair.

Aquárofilia também é isto. É convivermos com os amigos.

Um grande abraço,

JC

----------

